# Would you be interested in an updated version of Hodge's Systematic Theology?



## sastark (Apr 3, 2008)

Last night, I had a great conversation with Dr. Alan Gomes, who edited the new edition of Shedd's _Dogmatic Theology_. He told me that at one time there had been some discussion of doing an edition Hodge's _Systematic Theology_ in a similar format to that of Shedd. For those of you who are unfamiliar with Gomes' edition of Shedd, some feature of it are:

Modern typeset
One Volume
Glossary of out-of-date and theological terms
Other features adding to the ease of reading

In addition to the above, if a new edition of Hodge's _Systematic Theology_ were done, all the quotes in foreign languages (such as Latin) would be translated into English. This, for me, was the selling point.

So, although this may never come to be, if it did, would you be interested in a copy? 

Just curious!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

It is relatively easy to read as it is; better to spend the time and the money in printing something that has not been republished recently.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 3, 2008)

I am a fan of Gomes' effort on Shedd. It would be great to have his good offices applied to Hodge too. However, I agree with Daniel Ritchie that it is easy enough to read as is.


----------



## sastark (Apr 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I am a fan of Gomes' effort on Shedd. It would be great to have his good offices applied to Hodge too. However, I agree with Daniel Ritchie that it is easy enough to read as is.



The selling point for me was having the Latin (and other non-English) citations translated into English. I don't read Latin, but perhaps others on the board do?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> I am a fan of Gomes' effort on Shedd. It would be great to have his good offices applied to Hodge too. However, I agree with Daniel Ritchie that it is easy enough to read as is.



Glad you spelt my name right this time.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

sastark said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I am a fan of Gomes' effort on Shedd. It would be great to have his good offices applied to Hodge too. However, I agree with Daniel Ritchie that it is easy enough to read as is.
> ...



Granted, that might help.


----------



## shackleton (Apr 3, 2008)

I have heard that he intended to write a fourth volume about the church and that there are a few notes he has written on the subject. 

It would be nice to have all those pages of Latin text translated into English. Just do not shorten it. 

How about Turretin, maybe that could be cleaned up some?


----------



## sastark (Apr 3, 2008)

shackleton said:


> What do you mean by "updated?" I have heard that he intended to write a fourth volume about the church and that there are a few notes he has written on the subject.
> 
> As long as you do not mean "updated" in the sense that it is changed top make it more modern.



No, I think the idea was more along the lines of a modern type-setting and combining it into one volume, not changing the text itself.


----------



## shackleton (Apr 3, 2008)

sastark said:


> No, I think the idea was more along the lines of a modern type-setting and combining it into one volume, not changing the text itself.



See edited version of same quote that I was probably doing while you were responding.


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 3, 2008)

sastark said:


> Last night, I had a great conversation with Dr. Alan Gomes, who edited the new edition of Shedd's _Dogmatic Theology_. He told me that at one time there had been some discussion of doing an edition Hodge's _Systematic Theology_ in a similar format to that of Shedd. For those of you who are unfamiliar with Gomes' edition of Shedd, some feature of it are:
> 
> Modern typeset
> One Volume
> ...



While I'm a fan, I'm not sure that all the above can be accomplished _and_ fit into a single volume.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 3, 2008)

The best thing would be a single volume that has all the Latin texts translated, and that's it. The problem with doing a new edition is that it would have a new pagination that would not match up with how it has been quoted in the literature so far.


----------



## Casey (Apr 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> The best thing would be a single volume that has all the Latin texts translated, and that's it. The problem with doing a new edition is that it would have a new pagination that would not match up with how it has been quoted in the literature so far.


Or perhaps someone with knowledge of Latin could translate all the quotes and throw it up on the web for free? Surely that would be a work of supererogation!


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 3, 2008)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing would be a single volume that has all the Latin texts translated, and that's it. The problem with doing a new edition is that it would have a new pagination that would not match up with how it has been quoted in the literature so far.
> ...



Absolutely: full definition of Roman Catholic supererogation would apply to such a selfless person.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 3, 2008)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing would be a single volume that has all the Latin texts translated, and that's it. The problem with doing a new edition is that it would have a new pagination that would not match up with how it has been quoted in the literature so far.
> ...



or perhaps a work of extracalvinisticum


----------



## Casey (Apr 3, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> or perhaps a work of extracalvinisticum


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 3, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> The best thing would be a single volume that has all the Latin texts translated, and that's it. The problem with doing a new edition is that it would have a new pagination that would not match up with how it has been quoted in the literature so far.



That's what we need, more than a completely new revision. Excellent suggestion.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 3, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I am a fan of Gomes' effort on Shedd. It would be great to have his good offices applied to Hodge too. However, I agree with Daniel Ritchie that it is easy enough to read as is.
> ...



Sorry, Daniel. I am a gradyouate of Calafornia edukational instatutuns and due not due so gud withot a spil chek. Nayms are a partikuler problum.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 3, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > greenbaggins said:
> ...



_Finitum non Capax Infiniti_. Todd, are you suggesting that a Latin translator possesses all of the attributes of deity outside of the human nature of Christ? Wow, that being a moderator thing must have really gone to you head!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 3, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing would be a single volume that has all the Latin texts translated, and that's it. The problem with doing a new edition is that it would have a new pagination that would not match up with how it has been quoted in the literature so far.
> ...


----------

